# Nemox Lux Spares?



## Nimrod (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, as per the title, I've a Nemox Lux that's borked :-(

it took a knock and the plastic bean hopper broke off, just at its little collar where it screws into the chrome body of the machine.

anyone have and ideas where I could get a replacement, or bodge it?

thanks


----------

